# Texas Heart Shot



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey guys....I was reading the "archived DWR forums" and I was reading about an unethical shot....the texas heart shot.......Honestly I was wondering why that was bad.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Through the bung hole and hopefully all the way to the heart? I may be campin out in left field, but that's against my code of ethics......... Unless it's a big one of course. :wink:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I've never done it....but I can imagine it would do the trick if your shot was on.......never even thought about it till this forum....anyway............ :roll:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

With archery equipment it is a bad shot because there are two many large bones in that area. You will only get good penetration if you hit it perfectly. If you hit one of those bones you won’t ever find the deer and it will die a horrific death. You might be able to take the shot if you are shooting a rifle because it will break it down. However I believe it is a unethical shot because you won’t get any meat off of it and you will have to use a follow up shot.


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

well if your already holdin high at ninety yards, then let her rip.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I call B.S. This has got to be folklore. Who would really try a shot like that? Hit a 2 inch hole on a perfect angle to then hit a 3 1/2 inch target 20 inches from the entry?

Why not just shoot him in the brain through his eyeball like I do? We call that a "Utah No Brainer".


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> I call B.S. This has got to be folklore. Who would really try a shot like that? Hit a 2 inch hole on a perfect angle to then hit a 3 1/2 inch target 20 inches from the entry?
> 
> Why not just shoot him in the brain through his eyeball like I do? We call that a "Utah No Brainer".


I like it.....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

What the? Where'd you get the pom-pom banana Glyph?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> Apologies to UZ-A-BOW for the pom-pom 'nanner hijack.


That's ok....I think we need a pirate Smiley face for when someone hijacks a topci.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I can't think of a situation where this would be a 'good' and ethical shot. Very low percentage, I believe the animal deserves better.

PRO


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree with pro. Plus I went fishing this weekend and ran into some folks we knew around Bear lake, that gut shot a deer. They asked us for some help getting the poor little guy out. I was unlucky enough to be there when they cleaned it, and man was that a rotten deal.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I've never done it......and I believe it would be a hard shot and a terrible shot if you didn't get it right.....anyway, I was just wondering.....In my thinking it would do the trick if your shot was perfect but...... :wink: good luck with that "perfect" shot.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

IMO, anyone taking a "Texas heart shot" should have the favor returned.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I can't believe there wasn't more prison jokes on this thread. Come on guys, there were at least three set ups. You got to swing away on those. It seems like everyone is totally anal on this sight..... Hello!!!!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I can't believe there wasn't more prison jokes on this thread. Come on guys, there were at least three set ups. You got to swing away on those. It seems like everyone is totally anal on this sight..... Hello!!!!!!


That's because you're never around to lighten the mood. Have you been hiding in a dark room depressed from fantasy football blues?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> That's because you're never around to lighten the mood. Have you been hiding in a dark room depressed from fantasy football blues?


Fantasy football continually ruins my life. I can't afford to pick up any free agents.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm still not hot on the shot, and wouldn't ever take it, but i was talking with guide up in wyoming who told me that he wouldn't ever pass up this shot because of all the vaines and artieries that are running down that way. He advised a hand full of his bow hunters to take the shot and was successful every time on the recovery. *\-\* Who knows????? I have personally been a witness to the effects of the shot. My bro relesed his shot at a buck that was quartered away and as he relesed the buck jumped the string and it ended up right down the "HOLE" with the vaines sticking out. It ran about 80 yards and piled up. Ended up working out really well for him, but i don't think i could bring myself to take the shot.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Who would really try a shot like that?


About 10 years ago, when I would go down to Salt Lake Archery to practice, they had a picture of someone who had bagged........ or gagged, or whatever you want to call it, a deer wit this shot. The **** thing had two of her arrows prarie doggin' out the backside.
Talk about a bad pic.


----------

